Ask HN: How similar is the dotcom bubble to the current crypto scene? - curiousgal
======
itamarst
The dotcom bubble had some sense in it: maybe pets.com was massively
overvalued, but selling pet food online is a real business, and the web has
changed many things.

Cryptocoin scene, in contrast, is based on at best utterly misguided ideas
(that markets can exist without regulation—in fact regulation _creates_
markets), at worst it's fraud.

Most of the time I'd say it's just plain fraud: "here, give us money and we'll
give you... numbers! special numbers!"

